# E3 Bingo Card for TBT?



## Sonicdude41 (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, I know that Joystiq is usually responsible for bingo cards.  But here's an idea: What if we have an exclusive bingo card for TBT?  

I'm just throwing this out there.  If there's enough support for it, then I'm game for it.  What about you guys?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

What?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 27, 2010)

-_-  Raise your hand if you're not familiar with the E3 Bingo Cards that Joystiq releases every year.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2010)

*raises hand*


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CBoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.joystiq.com%2F2009%2F05%2F27%2Fnintendos-e3-09-conference-lets-play-bingo%2F&ei=J07_S6ezKcP98Aa0h63tDQ&usg=AFQjCNGx4iHz6sfmkQ3BPoahlw4V2N7hQA

Here is an example of what Joystiq did in preparation for last year's E3.  It's a bingo card made up of predictions that users submitted.  If the company announces something that's on the card, you get to mark it off.

I was hoping that we could do something similar here.... You know, make a TBT exclusive one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

I see no one won.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2010)

:0
Yeah, we should.


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

When is E3?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

E3 is about 4 weeks from this past Tuesday.

I think if we all pitch in and create the bingo card, we could have it done just in time for E3!  

What do you think?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Pikmin 3 should be on it.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Pikmin 3 should be on it.


So I take it that this is the first prediction that we want on the card?

If this is the case, then we'll do it.  Of course, I can't do this alone.  Would anyone like to assist in the creation of TBT's first E3 bingo card?


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

I don't really care about this, but you'll probably want to specify whether you want Nintendo-only or non-console-specific suggestions.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I don't really care about this, but you'll probably want to specify whether or not you want Nintendo-only or non-console-specific suggestions.


Ah, good point.

I was thinking we could have a one-card-for-all scenario, but that would get messy fairly quickly.

It looks like we only have time for one (which will more than likely be Nintendo)... unless there are 2 other people who want to create the Microsoft and Sony bingo cards.


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

Here's one: Natal looks as gimmicky as the Wii.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Here's one: Natal looks as gimmicky as the Wii.  :gyroiddance:


Sure, why not?  We'll put it in here.    

And more executive shenanigans.  There's ALWAYS executive shenanigans.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

I think this idea would also work as a monthly sort of thing, just you randomize them and give them to TBT Members, then host a topic as they happen.


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was mostly a joke... "gimmicky" is a rather subjective assessment.  Some people could see it and think it deserved a mark, others wouldn't.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Super_Sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm bad at detecting jokes over the internet, then.  lol

Perhaps this could make the card a bit more interesting.  Users could see whether or not they marked it off.  

@Nevermore: A monthly thing?  Elaborate further if you would, please.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every month you would have people submit squares (SPAM ATTACK, Tye's Rage, Banhammer Time, yada yada) for a card, then you would assemble it however you liked. You would show the card a week before the month began, then have them place a bet of 100 TBT bells on which row/column/diagnol they thought would win. Once you reach a bingo, you take all the bells and divide them amongst the winners. If no one wins, you take that money and put it towards the next game. You catch my drift?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Super_Sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get where you're going with it, though I'm not still not sure how it would be implemented when applied to E3.  >_<

I guess I just need to see the system to fully grasp the concept.  Perhaps you could try to get it going.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be completely different from E3, it would have to do with activity on the forum, like ban of such and such or "EAC attempts to rise again"


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Oh, now I fully understand the concept!  Your idea is designed in a way that keeps the idea perpetual.  That's a great idea.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2010)

Nintendo E3 BINGO!

<table><tr><th>B</th><th>I</th><th>N</th><th>G</th><th>O
</td></tr><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</td></tr><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</td></tr><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>FREE SPACE</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</td></tr><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</td></tr><tr><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td></tr></table>

Somebody else finish it for me. I'm too lazy to do it myself. XD (Use 100x100px images.)[/center]


----------



## Snoopy (May 28, 2010)

Looks pretty damn stupid if you ask me.


----------



## m12 (May 28, 2010)

I'm working on the Nintendo card. I can make the Microsoft Card as well, though I'll need suggestions. I need 10 more suggestions for the Nintendo card. So far, I have Zelda Wii's Crossbow, Pikmin 3, Nintendo 3DS, and Game Boy games on the DSi Shop.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

m12 said:
			
		

> I'm working on the Nintendo card. I can make the Microsoft Card as well, though I'll need suggestions. I need 10 more suggestions for the Nintendo card. So far, I have Zelda Wii's Crossbow, Pikmin 3, Nintendo 3DS, and Game Boy games on the DSi Shop.


You'll need about 24 predictions for each card.  3 people need to take each company's predictions, so that way it will be organized.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nintendo E3 BINGO!
> 
> <table><tr><th>B</th><th>I</th><th>N</th><th>G</th><th>O
> </td></tr><tr><td>
> ...


<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><span style="display:block;text-align:center"><span style="display:block;text-align:center"><span style="display:block;text-align:center">Again, executive shenanigans.  :3</span>


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Tye raging over a fight on TBT about something said at E3.

Tis my prediction.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye raging over a fight on TBT about something said at E3.
> 
> Tis my prediction.


Left 4 Dead DLC should be a space.


----------



## Ciaran (May 28, 2010)

Style boutique sequel!!!! =D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 28, 2010)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is "executive shenanigans"? lol

Also, I have a few more ideas, but I'm too lazy to make images for them. XD

Zelda Wii release in 2010
F-Zero Wii
Mother/EarthBound DS compilation
Star Fox
Metroid Dread
Tomodachi Collection gets localized
The next Mario game (main series, that is)
Nintendo 3DS given a new name
Pok


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

New Fire Emblem?
Rhythm Heaven sequel over here in NA?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Rhythm Heaven sequel over here in NA?


That would be so great!


----------



## Nixie (May 28, 2010)

Where is the Last time travel? I'm still slightly confused about this whole E3 thing... *guilt* :0


----------



## Ciaran (May 28, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier if everyone made, say, 12 predictions and payed 30 bells, and the top 3 people would win bell prizes or something??

This idea just seems a bit too messy for this situation.


----------



## Ciaran (May 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Where is the Last time travel? I'm still slightly confused about this whole E3 thing... *guilt* :0


Time travel??

E3 is a big show held every summer in LA where developers show off their new games and hardware...
Nintendo, microsoft, Sony an possibly EA and Activision each have 90 minute press conferences in the middle of June to announce new titles and  upgrades and stuff.

The conferences are recorded so you can stream them later and find out all the news.


----------



## D1llon (May 28, 2010)

did anyone mention more pokemon from Black and White?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Super_Sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Another prediction: Cammie's gonna look grumpy like she did last year.


----------



## Nixie (May 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3rd PL game... ;D

So is this thing is going to be live?
Like... if someone made a mistake there... >:3


----------



## Ciaran (May 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's in a giant conference hall, and believe me, mistakes have happened.

You can read live blogs from the events and watch them from a recorded stream later.


----------



## Nixie (May 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mistakes.. ehh... I <3 watching people screw up on live occasions...

Send me a link to last year's one please?


----------



## Ciaran (May 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nixie (May 28, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 28, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (May 28, 2010)

I want Pikmin 3, Zelda Wii, Paper Mario 4 (that is TBS), Kirby Wii, Wii Paint Channel (similar to Photoshop/Paint), and the Wii Chat Channel (where you go to chat rooms or make one yourself).


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 06:27:28 PM]I want Pikmin 3, Zelda Wii, Paper Mario 4 (that is TBS), Kirby Wii, Wii Paint Channel (similar to Photoshop/Paint), and the Wii Chat Channel (where you go to chat rooms or make one yourself).


1: Why can't you just use the photo channel and a blank screen for paint? 
2: Wii Chat Channel? That wouldn't happen for a company wanting family friendliness!


----------



## [Nook] (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) This is faster.

2) It's called _Friend Codes_.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 06:32:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiispeak channel much?


----------



## Micah (May 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 06:27:28 PM]I want Pikmin 3, Zelda Wii, Paper Mario 4 (that is TBS), Kirby Wii, Wii Paint Channel (similar to Photoshop/Paint), and the Wii Chat Channel (where you go to chat rooms or make one yourself).


Paper Mario 4 is the #1 thing I'm looking forward to at this years E3.

Maybe we'll get a release date and some games for the 3DS?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 06:32:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't predictions. They're things you want that probably won't happen. Photoshop on a Wii would suck. Using the wiimote to move things around would suck. Also, it'd be like 10,000 wii points.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2010)

This year at E3 that I know is most likely to not happen...

Pikmin3
Paper Mario 4
Kirby wii
SSB 4 (I know it would not happen this year but in the future)
And 3DS video or 3DS release date


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Speak channel was fail....

To me that is...


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2010)

How about some things other than Nintendo?
Like more Dead Space 2 info, or Killzone 3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vitality Sensor in Zelda Wii
> *Vitality Sensor in Zelda Wii
> <big>Vitality Sensor in Zelda Wii</big>
> <big><big>Vitality Sensor in Zelda Wii</big></big>*


Dear god if this happens, Zelda is ruined for me on the console.

And the lack of Sony predictions in this thread disappoints me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2010)

Sony's gonna pull something different this year.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell would that ruin it? If anything, it would make it even better. Imagine the possibilities. The more scared or nervous you get, the harder the enemies become!


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about those of us who don't have such involuntary reactions to video games?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think you are, a brick? You can't possibly tell me that you sit down and play a game without feeling _anything_ at all. And even if you can't feel it, I'm sure your senses do react a little, which the Vitality Sensor would pick up.


----------



## Ciaran (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vitality sensor goes in where the nunchuck goes...


I'd rather have nunchuck than pulse measurer thanks.

And I definately don't want to swap them every 5 minutes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Forgot about that. XD But, as far as we know, we haven't seen the finished product yet. Nintendo may have changed the design in the past year, perhaps creating a way to connect both to the Wii Remote. How, I don't know. But who knows, lol.


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell would get scared or nervous because they see a blob of pixels attacking your character?


----------



## Ciaran (May 29, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they released a silent hill game with the vitality sensor you will eat your words.


----------



## Mr. L (May 29, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'm talking about a Zelda game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is me. I have no emotion until someone pisses me off.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Redeads still scare me, and the ones in Wind Waker are creepy.


----------



## John102 (May 29, 2010)

I don't get the point of it...


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I very rarely experience excitement or nervousness when playing video games.  It only happens in close games of hardcore MW2.  Since all the vitality sensor can do is sense my pulse, there are not many emotions beyond nervousness or extreme excitement that it can measure.  Also, are you telling me you would play a Wii game, while holding the Wii's already-ridiculous controller, and with a tiny, cumbersome _thing_ slipped over your index finger?

Not surprisingly, you seem to have overstated the usefulness of Nintendo's peripherals.  Have you not learned that they are all gimmicks, ones that will be forgotten within a year?  How long did the e-Reader last?  The GameBoy camera/printer?  How's that balance board holding up?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 29, 2010)

Sony: That move thing
Microsoft: Natal
Ninty: Vitality sensor


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

Watch them release some *censored.2.0*ty version of the Wii Vitality Sensor that barely works, and then two years later come out with the "Wii Vitality Sensor Plus".


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 29, 2010)

We can take Sony and Microsoft predictions.  I just don't want to have to make ALL 3 cards, you see.  

And it would probably be better if each company's predictions went in separate threads, just to stay organized. 

Does anyone want to create the cards for them?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo's peripherals are not all gimmicks. >_> And while some weren't as successful as others, the ones you listed certainly weren't forgotten in a year. Maybe the Game Boy Camera and Game Boy Printer didn't last so long, but the e-Reader had a fairly long life, especially in Japan, where a second, more advanced e-Reader was released (the e+Reader, bundled with Dōbustu no Mori e+, which I own). But the comment of yours that really drives me nuts is that little remark about the Balance Board. How could you say that the Balance Board is just a gimmick that was forgotten in a year?! It's still going very strong. Wii Fit Plus is still selling like crazy, and there are over one hundred games that support the Balance Board.


----------



## Micah (May 29, 2010)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the ones I have seen have all been gimmicks.  And your best counter-example is that the e-Reader sold better in Japan?  Of course it did, _everything_ sells better across the board in Japan.  As for the balance board, Wii Fit is not a game, it's one of the now too-many "Wii ___" titles that Nintendo puts out in an effort to squeeze as much cash out of the (what is now termed) casual Wii owner.  Show me an actual game that uses the balance board to any actual engaging effect.

By the way, there is most definitely not over one hundred games that use that board.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, claiming that _everything_ sells better in Japan is ridiculous. And I thought you were one to never use absolutes? There are many games that sell much better in other parts of the world. 3D Mario games are a prime example. While 2D Mario games sell very well in Japan, 3D Mario games sell quite poorly compared to the rest of the world.

Also, have you even played any of the "Wii ___" games? They may be a bit casual, but that doesn't mean they're not games. Wii Sports, Wii Play, Wii Music, Wii Sports Resort, and the upcoming Wii Party are certainly games, and while the status of Wii Fit and Wii Fit Plus is more questionable, they're still games nonetheless. They're not _only_ an exercising program, you know. As for games that support the Balance Board other than the "Wii ___" titles, I know for a fact that Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games puts it to good use, and there are plenty of other games that do, too. And, yes, there are over one hundred. I read an article a few months back that listed every single game that supports the Wii Balance Board, and you'd be surprised how many there are. Of course, there's a large handful of shovelware games in there, but the fact still stands that there are over one hundred games that support the Balance Board.


----------



## Nixie (May 29, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG! Your Avi <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">They still should release more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 games</div>

anyway... I only get emotional when some story gets really touching with a proper meaning... or... like if they released an inconspicuous version of the scary maze game... ._.


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I don't deal in absolutes, so I'm not sure what you're referring to.  At any rate, that statement wasn't meant to be taken literally.  Sort of a "everything's bigger in Texas" comment.  I was more just making the observation that Japanese video game players are more prone to follow fads and have more obsessive dedication to a game or brand.  For example, there were three versions of the original Animal Crossing, with no major variations between the games.  You don't see that sort of thing in North American markets.  Indeed, the e-Reader did sell much better in Japan, but I don't see how that can be unexpected.  I also did a little research into this "upgraded version" of the e-Reader.  What you're thinking of _is_ the e-Reader.  The upgraded Japanese one is the one that was released in North America.

And yes, I have played several "Wii ___" titles, including Sports, Music, and Play.  They are all not much more than glorified tech demos.  There is no real content.  Wii Fit doesn't even try to be a game, and no matter how many mini-games it has thrown in it still is not actually a  game.  I can also only scoff at the mention of those Olympic games.  All they amount to is thematic mini-games.  Mario Party is more compelling.

As for the one hundred games thing:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Balance_Board#Software

I count 38 games, including 6 WiiWare titles and quite a lot of shovelware.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> I think stealing may be wrong in most cases, but *I don't deal with absolutes*. I leave that to the ignorant ones, the types who have never morally grown up, or the types who cut off hands for stealing.


Oh, you don't, now? Then what's that?

As for the Japanese e+Reader being the same normal e-Reader that was released outside of Japan, you might be right on that. It could very well be a Pok


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey, you got me.  To be fair, in that instance I was talking about morality, not a general and hyperbolic statement about the popularity of electronics in Japan.



> As for the Japanese e+Reader being the same normal e-Reader that was released outside of Japan, you might be right on that. It could very well be a Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

> First of all, I wasn't doubting what you said about the e+Reader. I asked for your source because I was interested, not because I doubted you. And you don't have to tell me about Animal Crossing. My boyfriend and I own every single Animal Crossing game. That includes Dōbutsu no Mori (Animal Forest, N64), Dōbutsu no Mori + (Animal Forest +, GCN), Animal Crossing (GCN), Dōbutsu no Mori e+ (Animal Forest e+, GCN), Oideyo Dōbutsu no Mori (Japanese version of Wild World, DS), Animal Crossing: Wild World (DS), Machi e Ikō Yo: Dōbutsu no Mori (Japanese version of City Folk, Wii), and Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii). And I didn't know whether or not the e-Reader was region free or not, because I've only ever used the North American one with North American cards. I could try it right now, but I don't know where our e-Reader cards are. XD


I'm sorry, but was that rundown _really_ *censored.3.0*ing necessary?  Jesus.



> As for the "Wii ___" games, you can't really compare them to games like Mario and Zelda, because they're a very different type of game, and they're not trying to be like Mario or Zelda. And, yes, they do have content. It's just a different kind of content. They "Wii ___" games are mostly for multiplayer experiences, and they accomplish that very well. If you're looking for a single player experience, then of course the content is going to be lacking to you. But with the multiplayer experience, you can have tons of fun, and the replay value is practically infinite.


Yes, but whether or not they are trying to be the same doesn't change the fact that they cost the same.  I wouldn't have much of a problem if these lower-quality titles didn't sell at the same price as the normal-qualtiy games that Nintendo puts out.  Tell me honestly, how often do you actually play multiplayer on the Wii?  As opposed to playing the games alone or single-player games.



> As for the Olympic Winter Games, it's much better than its predecessor for a number of reasons. For one, the events aren't all just "waggle the remote as fast as you can to win", as many of the events from the first one were. There's also a ton more content. The DS version even has a story mode! And there are _many_ more Dream Events than there were in the first game, and all of them are fantastic. You can snowboard down Radical Highway, ski jump in Good Egg Galaxy, play ice hockey in Bowser's Castle, and ski down Seaside Hill, among others.


So waggling the remote has been replaced with wobbling on the balance board?  Excellent.  Oh, and a DS-only story mode?  Holy balls.  And these "dream events" you speak of are just the same events set in more interesting locales, no?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Yes, but whether or not they are trying to be the same doesn't change the fact that they cost the same. I wouldn't have much of a problem if these lower-quality titles didn't sell at the same price as the normal-qualtiy games that Nintendo puts out. Tell me honestly, how often do you actually play multiplayer on the Wii? As opposed to playing the games alone or single-player games.


What does price have to do with anything?! And how are they lower quality games? They're not. They're just not the single player games that you prefer. And I play multiplayer on Wii all the time. If my boyfriend's around, we're almost always playing multiplayer or co-op games together. It's so much more fun than just playing by yourself.






			
				Mino said:
			
		

> So waggling the remote has been replaced with wobbling on the balance board? Excellent. Oh, and a DS-only story mode? Holy balls. And these "dream events" you speak of are just the same events set in more interesting locales, no?


No, certainly not. The Balance Board is completely optional, anyways. What I meant was that the controls are far less focused on just waggling the remote as fast as you can, as many events from the first game were. Instead there's a lot of aiming, gestures, control stick usage, and button pressing. And while the DS version has a story mode, the Wii version has something similar, and plus better Dream Events. And, no, the Dream Events aren't just normal Olympic events that take place in Mario and Sonic locations. There are items and power-ups involved, and the events themselves are different from the real Olympic events, and there are even a few made up ones, like Dream Snowball Fight and Dream Gliding. Like I've said countless times before, don't knock a game you haven't played. And even if you don't like it yourself, that doesn't mean that other people don't find it fun, and it certainly doesn't mean that your opinion is fact.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2010)

ANYWAYS

If you do decide to do three different cards for Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft, I'd be willing to do the Sony one =D


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 29, 2010)

Will the predictions just be for the 1st party company, or do 3rd party games on that particular system count?


----------



## -Aaron (May 29, 2010)

Tye, you keep saying that we always state our opinions as fact. But aren't you doing the same thing? You've been parading around that we always state our opinions as fact, not thinking that what you say is entirely an opinion in itself.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tye, you keep saying that we always state our opinions as fact. But aren't you doing the same thing? You've been parading around that we always state our opinions as fact, not thinking that what you say is entirely an opinion in itself.


What opinion of mine have I stated as a fact?


----------



## -Aaron (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the post again.


----------



## Mino (May 29, 2010)

> What does price have to do with anything?! And how are they lower quality games? They're not. They're just not the single player games that you prefer. And I play multiplayer on Wii all the time. If my boyfriend's around, we're almost always playing multiplayer or co-op games together. It's so much more fun than just playing by yourself.


The price has everything to do with it.  Why should people have to pay full price for a game with less content?  That's how they are lower quality games.  And can you honestly tell me you two usually will play Wii Sports, etc., over, say, Brawl or Mario Kart?



> No, certainly not. The Balance Board is completely optional, anyways. What I meant was that the controls are far less focused on just waggling the remote as fast as you can, as many events from the first game were. Instead there's a lot of aiming, gestures, control stick usage, and button pressing. And while the DS version has a story mode, the Wii version has something similar, and plus better Dream Events. And, no, the Dream Events aren't just normal Olympic events that take place in Mario and Sonic locations. There are items and power-ups involved, and the events themselves are different from the real Olympic events, and there are even a few made up ones, like Dream Snowball Fight and Dream Gliding. Like I've said countless times before, don't knock a game you haven't played. And even if you don't like it yourself, that doesn't mean that other people don't find it fun, and it certainly doesn't mean that your opinion is fact.


So waggling has been replaced with gesturing and pointing?  That is a slight improvement, I will concede, but the fact that you have to list "button pressing" as a new feature of the game means that may be something wrong.  Call me crazy, but I feel like even Sega is making shovelware (I love that word) just to profit off the Wii's newfound audience.  They just happen to have the ability to execute it without making a completely broken product.

And you seem to have glossed over the point I made about your list of balance board games... did you forget?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> The price has everything to do with it. Why should people have to pay full price for a game with less content? That's how they are lower quality games. And can you honestly tell me you two usually will play Wii Sports, etc., over, say, Brawl or Mario Kart?


We usually don't play Wii Sports, Wii Play, Wii Sports Resort, etc. when we're by ourselves, but do play them when we're playing with his family. Since we're more core players, we obviously prefer games like Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Mario Kart Wii, but that doesn't mean we can't have the same amount of fun with Wii Sports, etc. And you have to understand, different people like different games. To some people, Wii Sports Resort is much more appealing than Super Smash Bros. Brawl. And it's not a matter of content, though I've already explained that the "Wii ___" games have plenty of content. It's more a matter of development. One game could have more content than another, but that game with less content could have very cost much more time and money to develop, justifying the price. And, besides, you're complaining about games that don't even appeal to you. If you're not gonna buy them, don't complain about the price. I think $50 per game isn't bad at all, anyways.




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> So waggling has been replaced with gesturing and pointing? That is a slight improvement, I will concede, but the fact that you have to list "button pressing" as a new feature of the game means that may be something wrong. Call me crazy, but I feel like even Sega is making shovelware (I love that word) just to profit off the Wii's newfound audience. They just happen to have the ability to execute it without making a completely broken product.


That's not what I said... Never did I claim that the pointing, gestures, and button pressing were "new features". I said that there was _less_ focus on just waggling the remote as fast as you can to win, and _more_ focus on the other said things. You just love making stuff up, don't you?



			
				Mino said:
			
		

> And you seem to have glossed over the point I made about your list of balance board games... did you forget?


What point? That the list is largely made up of shovelware? I never said it wasn't. I didn't reply to that remark because it wasn't going to go anywhere else. You stated the obvious. I knew the list was mostly shovelware, but that doesn't change the fact that there are over 100 games that use the Balance Board. I was proving that the Balance Board _is_ being put to use, not that it was being used in only quality games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which post? I didn't state any opinion as a fact. >_>


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2010)

You guys just can't drop it, can you?


----------



## -Aaron (May 29, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post.
For the longest time, you've been claiming that we've been stating our opinions as facts. But isn't "don't state your opinions as facts" an opinion in itself?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 29, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

If you wanna get technical, yes, that's an opinion. Even so, I'm not claiming anything as a fact by saying "you shouldn't claim opinions as fact". I'm not saying "you shouldn't _post_ opinions", am I? No.


----------



## Ciaran (May 30, 2010)

So I'd like to see some hardcore games use move and natal..
Might get my intrest back...
:r
/steering topic


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2010)

Will they be demonstrating Fable 3 and Halo: Reach in this years E3? I would really like to see a new Blinx game even though it's probably impossible


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 30, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Will they be demonstrating Fable 3 and Halo: Reach in this years E3? I would really like to see a new Blinx game even though it's probably impossible


Yes these would be shown at E3 this year my friend found a Gamestop newspaper saying it was coming out this fall or next fall I think...


----------

